# Inspector Gadget



## oldognewtrick (Feb 9, 2010)

In his never ending quest to be the ever fashionable hat guy, Inspector Gadget sets out to win the crown by eating the "King" burger. Stay tuned for breaking news updates on his quest to become....

KING HAT GUY OF HOUSE REPAIR TALK.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 9, 2010)

I didn't know the pics had been released yet.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 9, 2010)

mmmmmm...That picture brings me back...and makes me hungry.
Geez..I just lost 10 #'s and now this happens.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 9, 2010)

I found it! refer to post 1.


----------

